# homesteader vs snowbear



## wawuce

I am curious as to what makes the homesteader plow better than the snowbear? I have looked at both of them and the only real difference is the setup. The homesteader has a plastic moldboard and the snowbear has a steel moldboard. The homesteader has full movement in the blade and the snowbear has manual. Also what is the weight difference in the two. Would the snowbear be a better plow if the framework was heavier duty?


----------



## PLOWMAN45

there both junk get a personal meyers or western plow or ld fisher plow


----------



## lownrangr

I'd take the homesteader over the snowbear. It's a decent personal plow.


----------



## toiyabe

*I Love these "Junk" postings.*

I have used a snow bear for seven years. I average 180 inches of snow per year. I plow one mile of dirt road. The Snow 
Bear is mounted on a chained 4x4Suburban. I live at 6,000 feet in the Sierra. Our snow is wet and heavy 15-20% water content. 11 neighbors depend on me. The plow works fine.


----------



## wawuce

*stacking*

but with the snowbear plow is it able to stack snow like other plows?


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing

homesteader has power angle and has full hydraulics where as the snowbear dosent, besides the fisher has a good frame mount where as the snowbear is held in place with 2 pieces of pipe


----------



## ronsracing

I would go with homesteader, it has hydraulics. 

Plowman45
Why is the homesteader junk??? Some of us do not like the weight of the steel plows and it is made by fisher.


----------



## toiyabe

*scsa and big nate*

in regard to stacking. A plow that is free to lift will stack to some extent without hydraulics. My stacks will reach head high.. Due to the heavy nature and massive volume of snow here, by the time that happens I need a loader to push the snow back. Using a "
manlier" plow would delay that but not by a whole bunch. Trucks are seldom used here, almost all plowing, and all commercial plowing is done by large loaders with blades, not buckets. 
Regarding the "pipe" , with the heavy suburban I simply push without having to ram. I used to use a lightweight Dodge Raider and I would have to back off and ram the snow piles.. The frames held, through much abuse. There were some cracks at welded joints which I rewelded, the the amount of abuse I did was way beyond design perameters. Ramming walls of heavy setup snow at 20 mph and bouncing back off.. Makes a case for a heavy truck. Or as is usual here,, a loader


----------



## columbiaplower

It depends on your use. They are both "personal" plows. I would lean twards the fisher because its a proven name in snow removal and the full hydrolics make easier to operate. Toiyabe do you have any picture of your rig? I'd love to see EL BEAST


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing

so far all he has been full of is hot air and bull shyte, no pics of his rig or nothing take it FWIW


----------



## Brian Simmons

Our plows are specifically designed for each vehicle, Come with full hyd. and a one year warranty. Also if you ever have any problems we have 1000's of trained technicians all over the country to assist you.


----------



## PLOWMAN45

ok big nate there are some pics of my rigs and i also said i would take hydraulics over eletric winch like the snowbear and it didnt not post all this sh-t started because i dont like blizzard plow


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing

I was talking about mr snowbear is king , not you


----------



## ford250LDMaster

hes a dumba$$.the only thing hes good at is sending PM threats about his SNOBEAR.someday hes going to PM the wrong person and he will be gone.

as far as stacking LD westerns and meyers do a good job


----------



## toiyabe

*Big Nate*

You want a pictue of a Snowbear? Why,, they are crap... you said so yourself.. I have to defend the snowbear against ignorant idiots. It moves snow.. That is its job.. God, you and Old Member remind me of Walter Matthau,, I bet you wear plaid shirts and hats with ear flaps as you drive around blowing dust off the flat roads.. I thought the schools back east did a good job till I started reading the posts on this board.. Like you guys have your Tonka toys and you think you are real snow fighters... I promise you, if you can plow snow with an unchained light truck,,, you don't have snow... Oh, I get it now,,, my ability to plow deep snow with a piece of crap SnowBear makes you feel inadequate,, threatens your man hood. Dang, my apologies... I withdraw all my posts and withdraw humbly into the Sierra Nevada..


----------



## yellowpoly

I'd stay away from both of them and go with the Meyer TM. Comes in steel or poly and has a 2 year parts and labor warranty and has real trip springs, not rubber bands like my Body By Jake workout machine. By the way the workout machine is for sale. My wife put an ad in the paper..."For Sale, husband enjoys being fat".


----------



## accipiter12

I'm personally getting tired of hearing from toiyabe. It doesn't matter whether we think your plow is crap, where are the pictures. Maybe you're the one who is embarrassed about showing pics. of your set-up. It is also getting really old how you bash other members for being what and who they are. Who cares if they have top-of-the-line equipment and plows. GOOD FOR THEM! They worked hard for it and they deserve such toys. Every post that talks about that stupid plow that you own, you always chime in with something stupid about stacking abilities and such. Yeah, okay, yours can do it, but why hassle other people about their plows. If your plow does the job you want it to, GOOD, stop bashing everyone else. Personally, the snowbear looks like crap. 

Talking about someone’s manhood and about his or her previous educations is absolutely ridiculous and immature. Fine, you get 25 feet of snow a year or whatever, good for you. I have yet to see you mention that you have a wheel loader or anything, just an old suburban. WHOOPTY DO! It's real ridiculous of you to compare your 25 feet of snow "in a 2 month period (or whatever)" to the east coats' more drawn out accumulations. Your comparisons are like comparing a 580CK case backhoe to a 590 Super L. IT'S FU***** REDICULOUS. Shut your mouth until you have something more mature and nice to say. No one, OBVIOUSLY, cares about your set-up.

If anything, it sounds to me that you have some growing up to do and maybe you should go back to some school where you can learn to socialize with people properly and not make ridiculous remarks. I expect this drawn out sh** from a teenager.

Blake
WA

P.S. Yes, I'm from WA, but this is beyond plowing, it's about respect.


----------



## lownrangr

*Re: Big Nate*



> _Originally posted by toiyabe _
> *...you and Old Member remind me of Walter Matthau,, I bet you wear plaid shirts and hats with ear flaps as you drive around blowing dust off the flat roads.. *


What's wrong with the hats with ear flaps? When it's colder than @ss, like it is now, nobody will laughing at me when their ears are frozen and I'm all warm. And BTW, "Grumpy Old Men' is a good movie.

I knew this thread was gonna get like this...


----------



## Chuckwk

I say.. buy the most expensive, most respected name brand company product you can afford.... better yet, if you can't afford it...get a loan to afford top of the line professional equipment.


----------



## meyer22288

homesteader is much better


----------



## toiyabe

*accipiter12.....*

The Suburban's name is Elsie, and I will thank you to speak of her with respect... If you were to read through the posts, you would find the asinine flame wars started with others.. I actually tried rationality... You must admit the deranged posts make for good reading.. I make now claim for being educated. I am just a humble Emu farmer. I like Emus as I can see there heads above the snow.. Oh, and check your post for factual inaccuracies..


----------



## ford250LDMaster

Toiyabe


remember what i said about name calling and threats.keep it up son i'll make sure every post you make is reported by everyone here.just keep mouthing off your not going to be here long


----------



## Toby

Not a big fan of the snobear. I used one once & it was cracked in 20 min.. A few homeowners up where I have my cottage bought them from the local Wal-Mart & they're all back to using snowblowers. 

Always pays to buy quality.


----------



## LandscapeEscape77

I would buy homesteader over sno-bear any day. I actually just got the homesteader info cd rom in the mail and have been watching it. Looks good. Like any other fisher, just scaled down for LW trucks. 

Sno-bear looks like junk to me. Im sure its fine for pushing 3" off your driveway but anything else and its toast. 

Request the homesteader info via their website.


----------



## Plow Meister

*I, too, am tired of Toyabe*

Members here need to just ignore him. Sooner or later, he will disappear. He will disappear under the 300 feet of snow he gets on his roof every other day.

Seriously, just don't pay attention to him or her.

Toyabe, perhaps you would feel more comfortable in a different forum. Perhaps one more suitable to your ways. Maybe a homeowners forum. No offence, you are just outmatched here. We are not trying to gang up on you. It is just the difference between your preferences of plow vehicles and equipment and everyone else here. No biggie.


----------



## Chuckwk

I'm getting sick of these snowbear discussions... that would be like members promoting MTD mowers on the LawnSite.com boards... these forums are for professional discussions, equipment and business.

Members, please use the report this thead feature if you keep seeing this crap.

Chuck


----------

